
Looking Back: WWIII Remembered - smacktoward
https://thecritic.co.uk/issues/december-2019/looking-back-wwiii-remembered/
======
simonblack
2029?

Nah. It will happen long before that. Arithmetically, China will surpass US by
about 2025. It will be too late for the US to try to prevent that, if it waits
until 2025. The US must act much sooner than that to ensure success in
preventing China from becoming 'Top Dog'.

That is why I estimated several years ago that the US would have to start the
'Thucydides China-KnockDown War' by Spring-Summer 2020 at the latest. I
haven't seen or read much recently to suggest that my original 'Spring-Summer
2020' estimate is very wrong.

------
jvanderbot
Awkward future-history fan fiction. There's better ways to get this warning
and details about how it might unfold.

I recommend On China, World Order, and Destined for War.

